
Newsday to charge for website, online cable service - ALee
http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE51P71W20090226
======
alabut
Terrible idea. And not just for the usual reactionary "information wants to be
free" reasons, but because paying for general news online doesn't work, it's
why the washington post, nytimes and even the wall street journal have opened
their archives to varying degrees.

I still like Dave Winer's idea: open up your archives completely, take away
the spinning Flash ads and plaster contextual adsense strips next to each
article instead.

